
Why does flat Earth belief still exist? - RobertSmith
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/11/why-does-flat-earth-belief-still-exist/
======
LinuxBender
Why does anyone believe it is round?

I have no horse in this race. I'm merely suggesting that this could be a
simulation. We could all be in a space ship, plugged into some computer that
is keeping our brains from going insane on our journey to another galaxy. Or
perhaps our ship ran out of fuel and the system is just "keeping us happy"
until the last power generators or solar sail power converters go offline.

I have seen way too many people that look and act related. It can't be in-
breeding? I chalk it up to lazy programming. The best developers are lazy,
right?

